# ***Official Touareg Picture Thread***



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

I cannot for the life of me find any threads of pictures posted of any era of Touaregs. You can merge my thread if such thread exists. I have seen many of these types of threads for various makes and models in forums and it always is like a virtual car show to show off your ride and inspire others with the same vehicle on their path of creativity in modding their own vehicles. As I am in the market for a T-Reg (preferably a T2) right now, I want to see pictures of all generations of Touaregs! Post up your rides, talk about your mods, and let's keep this thread polite, fun, and filled with some clean T-Regs! 

Pic for clicks:


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Up


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

T-Regs unite!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

I guess Touareg owners do not get on this forum anymore?


----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nope, it's pretty bare. Most people slog through the attitude at clubtouareg.

I'll help you out though, even though I am sure I'll get some smart pants telling me I don't know how to tow. LMAO So I'll just say 600lb measured tongue weight, back hatch filled with cargo, and parked on a hill.










Truthfully yeah, I don't take that many photos of the Touareg, usually going out places for glamor shots it's the R or the TTRS. Guess that's sad cause I can't imagine life without the Touareg.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Thumper3 said:


> Nope, it's pretty bare. Most people slog through the attitude at clubtouareg.
> 
> I'll help you out though, even though I am sure I'll get some smart pants telling me I don't know how to tow. LMAO So I'll just say 600lb measured tongue weight, back hatch filled with cargo, and parked on a hill.
> 
> ...



Looks great! Love that T-Regs are classy SUV's with some guts. The older MK1 and MK2 Tregs are actually surprisingly capable off road. I dont know that I would want to take a MK3 off road though, they are too luxurious and nice for that IMO LOL.


----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah, I had a line on a V10 before I ended up with the TDI R-Line after it fell through. Probably for the best since I have too many toys and I think a V10 would take all my attention lol It even had the near unicorn off road setup with the locking front and rear diffs, not the center though but still. I don't think the T3s are Rubicon material but I've thought about getting some meatier wheels/tires for some light trail runs though. Would really want some skid plates though just because.

They really are classy and, though I'm biased, look amazing. Love people's faces when I cruise past them with the trailer, can't believe it can handle that load but does so flawlessly.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I honestly don't have many, sadly.


----------



## djkremer (Mar 2, 2009)

Range day last year. Got to try out my WildPeak A/T Trails, they did great...


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

djkremer said:


> Range day last year. Got to try out my WildPeak A/T Trails, they did great...
> 
> View attachment 68607


Now that is a nice T-Reg my friend! Those tires would be so nice on my wifes Atlas! Wish I could find a good price on them.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

LOL It looks like a monster machine from the side, those are some serious tires. What are the specs on wheel/tire combo??


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Not that I do not like seeing the Touareg used in such utilitarian ways it always shocks me how many people use them as capable off roaders and for their utility purpose especially these last gen body styles since they have a far mor lux feel and style over the first 2 T-regs. I myself am looking to get a T-Reg 2 and keep it more of an OEM+ look and play on its luxury side. Either way, keep the pics rollin'


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Utility? Nah, not a Touareg


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

LOL


----------



## mywifescar (Jun 27, 2005)

800# of subfloor panels.









Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mywifescar (Jun 27, 2005)

Love my Hybrid!






























Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I too, love your hybrid


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Nothing special just a little cleaner


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> View attachment 77934
> 
> 
> Nothing special just a little cleaner


Looks great! Also welcome to page 2! LOL


----------



## 14Treg3RLine (Apr 27, 2021)

I bought this '14 Touareg R-Line V6 about 3 months ago. 3100 miles so far and all is well. It's Canyon Gray and has just under 50K now. My 2 favorite things about it? The seats and the 20" Mallory wheels. It's a keeper!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

14Treg3RLine said:


> I bought this '14 Touareg R-Line V6 about 3 months ago. 3100 miles so far and all is well. It's Canyon Gray and has just under 50K now. My 2 favorite things about it? The seats and the 20" Mallory wheels. It's a keeper!
> 
> 
> View attachment 85826


Perfect wheel and color combo!


----------



## streamr (May 13, 2007)

Here's my '12 TDI LUX going "off road" behind my studio after a week of rain and mud.


----------



## Adamant1971 (Sep 4, 2018)

New to me Nutmeg Brown 15 TDI - Picking up tomorrow


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Up


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Up


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

ttt


----------



## Adamant1971 (Sep 4, 2018)

Cleaned and waxed up for winter


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## YowdiA4 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant1971 said:


> Cleaned and waxed up for winter
> 
> View attachment 124401
> View attachment 124402


Those wheels look like Audi Wheels that come on the older RS models - I love them! Look great


----------



## YowdiA4 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Adamant1971 (Sep 4, 2018)

YowdiA4 said:


> Those wheels look like Audi Wheels that come on the older RS models - I love them! Look great


Thanks they came with it but clearly not original as my Treg came with 19’s.
I plan on having the refinished over the winter due to PO curb rash.


----------



## YowdiA4 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant1971 said:


> Thanks they came with it but clearly not original as my Treg came with 19’s.
> I plan on having the refinished over the winter due to PO curb rash.


Now that I think of it, I have seen those on an Audi SQ5 or Maybe a Q7 TDI?

How do these handle Canadian winters?


----------



## Adamant1971 (Sep 4, 2018)

YowdiA4 said:


> Now that I think of it, I have seen those on an Audi SQ5 or Maybe a Q7 TDI?
> 
> How do these handle Canadian winters?


This will be my first winter. Here in Ontario our winters are not that cold. But I do allot of skiing and driving in the snow. I have another set of 20” wheels with winter tires that will be going on soon.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

Our tregs


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

My baby. TDI with 56k miles.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Lookin good....


----------



## gray1964 (Jan 3, 2021)

My 2016 Executive























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Lookin fresh, dont see many blue T-Regs anymore


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Milestone today..
















Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Up


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Getting a quick workout in, 5500 lb boat when dry and trailer was probably around 3,000 lb


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Browsing the wild flower and corn fields in the finger lakes


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## qurtuba (7 mo ago)




----------



## qurtuba (7 mo ago)

My T1 at the Tree of Life in Bahrain.


----------



## 60hawkrod (Jul 8, 2010)

2016 VR6 Sport picking up our Sonic Lite 168VRB.


----------



## cruz53a (Oct 12, 2014)

2012 TDI Sport. Towed almost 7k miles on a cross country trip towing a Jayco 23rlsw


----------

